# (help with wild baby bunny) Please don't judge me...



## Holly83 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm looking for some advice, but I'm totally new to rabbits so please don't judge me...

Here's my story:

My boyfriend was weed whacking the lawn the other night, and he came across a nest of bunnies. I wasn't home at the time, but when I did get home, he explained the situation to me. He had put the bunnies back in the nest, but he must have missed one of them, because when we went to go check on them he stepped on one :tears2:. 
Once we found it, we noticed it was motionless and bleeding. Unsure of what to do, and not wanting to pick it up (as we also have a young golden retriever and a very old dwarf hamster), we left it where it was. I ran inside to frantically call every rescue organization I could think of, but it was after hours. I literally felt sick to my stomach thinking about the bunny, so I went outside to check on it. It was cold and lifeless with ants crawling on it. My heart broke...until I saw the bunny's nose move. 
Needless to say, I took the bunny inside, cleaned his wounds, put it in a box with cloths and a makeshift heating pack, and covered him up in the closet. 

I really didn't expect the bunny to make it through the night, but 4 days later he is doing SO well. There is a recent picture of the bunny (taken Sunday) in the intro thread. I've been feeding it warm KMR, initiating his bowel movements, keeping him isolated, and doing as much research as I can. I suspect he may either have head tilt from the trauma (the bunny's nose was bleeding when he came to me) or a back leg injury (he drags his back legs - I don't know much about bunnies, but his movement seems off). Both eyes are open (left eye was originally closed). 

I did try to reunite the bunny with his mother the other night, but mom didn't come back for him, and the bunny didn't move - he was just getting cold. 

So I'm trying to figure out how to proceed next. The rescue organizations I did get in touch with were not willing to help me, and I don't trust my vet with small animals (took my hamster there, and was charged $130 for no prognosis), and they seemed reluctant to work on a "wild" bunny. 

He seems to be healing on his own, but I'm just looking for a bit of guidance right now. Help is much appreciated! 

Thanks for reading! 
Holly


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 17, 2010)

Wildlife rehab centers won't take in an injured wild rabbit? That's odd... but I don't know very much about that unfortunately. 

I think you've done a lot of things right so far for this baby bunny and he's made it this far. :hug:

I hope an Infirmary mod comes along soon to provide better insight.


----------



## Holly83 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi Kirby,

The only rehab center near me is an hour away - when I called, I was told I was out of their jurisdiction. The gave me a number for a different wildlife rescue, but it was the number for some industrial animal removal place. It was all very odd. 
The local ospca and animal shelter will only take domestic pets around here, so basically I have no other options for now :nerves1.

Thanks for getting back to me so quickly though!


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 17, 2010)

This guy is going to need some serious care soon. It really should be given by a licensed wildlife rehabber. A list is found here: http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contact.htm

If you can't find one that will help you, and the emergency vet won't perform any medicine on it, then you can ask the emergency vet to put the bunny to sleep--it's in a lot of pain and really needs some kind of help. Another possible place to contact is the local animal control (call the police non-emergency line) or even your state's department of natural resources.


----------



## Holly83 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi Tony,

Thanks for your help! I actually came across that site Friday, but the link for outside of the U.S. is broken :?. If anyone has links for Canada, it would be awesome!


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 17, 2010)

I see, that stinks. I found another website with a phone number and email for the OSPCA's wildlife rehabbers. They may be able to get you in contact with a rehabber near you. Finally, calling the local police's non-emergency number may get you some help.

http://ontariospca.ca/8-rehabcentre.shtml


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 17, 2010)

Where are you in Ontario?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 17, 2010)

You've got a PM


----------



## Holly83 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi all,

No luck with rehab yet, but on a side note the bunny has made a FULL recovery. He escaped from his wee box last night, and ended up under the dryer...I took that as an indication that he's fine. I also took it as an indication that until he's done his weaning, and he's ready for his release he needs more space to run around. He is now in the spare room, in a mid-sized cardboard box, with a hole cut in it, attached to my hamster's playpen (yes, my hamster has a playpen - well, not right now I guess...). It's a makeshift run for the time being. 

Bunny jumped into my hand and licked me tonight after his feeding. I'm having a really difficult time believing that this is the same bunny who was almost dead a week ago. Seeing him, one would think he's a domestic. Right now he is taking KMR twice a day, along with a dish of water and some mixed greens from the front lawn in his run. I'm going to get him some probiotic yogurt tomorrow to add to the mix, to aid in the process...will this help? 

Either way, I just thought I would give you all an update. Thanks for your feedback and advice thus far!!!!


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 20, 2010)

My hamster has a playpen too, and that would be a good place to keep the guy so he is safe. I'm glad he's doing better. It still could have been a spinal injury as they will sometimes improve, but I'm beginning to think now that it is more likely he had the movement issues from malnutrition.

Rabbits do not tolerate milk products, so although a probiotic is a very good idea, a yogurt one is not a good idea. The best ones are called Bene-Bac and Probios, which can be found at pet stores and farm supply stores respectively. They're not milk-based and contain a lot of beneficial microbes. Another option is to buy human dried acidophilus capsules and break them open and add that to the KMR.

Wild bunnies go through a very difficult, very rapid change in their gut pH and microbes, as part of changing from eating milk to eating vegetables. This is where most bottle-fed babies are lost. Probiotics can really help them get through this time. Domestic rabbits have the same thing, but the change is not so drastic or rapid. Keep a close eye out for lethargy or loose stool.

No chance of finding a rescue?


----------



## Holly83 (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for the great advice Tony!

I decided to hold off on the yogurt, and now I'm glad I did. I will have to look for some Bene-Bac or Probios tomorrow. 

The stools have certainly been more frequent since I've been giving him lawn food. They kind of look like my hamster's droppings, only a bit bigger...is this normal, or should they be more rounded? Lethargy is definitely not an issue with this little guy though. The room I have him in is rabbit proof, so I let him roam during his cage cleaning. Tonight, he heard my dog barking and ran like the wind (it's good he's still timid - will make life in the wild easier). 

With regards to the weaning, I'm gradually decreasing the amount of KMR I'm giving him, and supplementing it with lawn food (clover, dandelions, grass, etc). Is this what I should be doing? 

On a side note, tonight when I was getting the bunny some lawn food, I heard a chirping sound on the front lawn. I followed it for about 30 minutes with a flashlight, thinking it could be his siblings, still in the nest and this was my golden opportunity to reunite him with his wild family. I began to hear these chirping sounds coming from various points in the yard, so I thought "oh great...they are spread out all over the yard"...However, my search came to an abrupt end when I saw the source of the chirping sound...a cricket :X


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 21, 2010)

Sounds like he's pooing well, and feeling better. It took me a while to respond because I don't know about how to wean them. I did find this, though.
http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/orphan.html


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 23, 2010)

How is the bunny? I haven't been on here lately (fair, school starting for kid, college starting for older kid... )


----------



## Jaded (Aug 24, 2010)

Sounds like your taking good care of him, maybe just leave him with you until hes older, if his eyes were open he must have been around 10 days old, are you going to release him when he is older?


----------



## Holly83 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi all,
The bunny is doing really well! I've introduced greens to him and he's pooping like a fiend. He is really mobile and active also. I bought him some Bene-bac today to add to the formula, but when I opened the package I noticed the tubes were all sticky and smelly. Turned out they expired March 2010. By the time I noticed, the pet store had closed. 
I'm going to try tomorrow to track down some newer stuff. I've bought out the entire supply of KMR in the other pet store in town over the past few weeks.

So once I get this Bene-bac into the bunny, I think I'll need to let him go. He's getting to be pretty skittish, and he's been a little nippy towards me. He's definetly wild. Now, do I let him go in the front yard where I rescued him? (it isn't the safest place for him) or do I let him go on the trail nearby my house? (it's about a half a km away).


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 24, 2010)

From rehab experience eastern cottontails thrive well in their birthplace habitat. Look for a safe haven of thicket, underbrush, and wooded areas he can hide in until he grows bigger. Around your house may not be the best place if your lab is going to grab him until s/he has the fullest capacity to dart to safety. Then again, with your supervision, a well-protected spot with natural (or man-made) hiding coves will offer him better success at fully maturing! 

OTOH, assistance was given to an orphan cottontail from this county and s/he was released in the city, at a friends well-protected yard. 15 miles away. She is thriving some 2+ years later, in good outdoor protection. 

This recovery story just adds tons of smiles. You didn't give up in seeing him/her get better.

A cottontail licking you is somethin' else, and so?

My hubby is observing a juvey cottontail's behavior at his workplace... who recognizes voices and sounds.

We weaned by slowly diminishing the human-offered formula for cottontails, gradually cutting back over a period of 3 to 4 days and offering "lawn" food at the same time. With his/her stamina and will to survive, I hope s/he'll be A-OK.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 24, 2010)

Clover NEVER nipped but would "hike up" like a cat and threaten us and act like she would spray us! Never did tho! such silly little creatures! I'm so glad he can be returned to the wild. As sweet as Clover was, she never really tamed and I would see her looking out a window almost as if she were daydreaming.. it broke my heart.

Congrats on the wonderful care and rehab you have given this little fella!


----------



## ra7751 (Aug 24, 2010)

DO NOT give yogurt. That is a very old school and improper protocol. Comes from a time that the true workings of a hind gut fermenterwere not fully understood. These guys can't tolerate a lot of lactose and most yogurt contains lactose. If you need to use a probiotic, use something like Bene Bac or Probios. If that rabbit is running around like that and is eating solids, it is ready to be released. Wild rabbits can live on their own around 14 days old. We generally release them when they are about the size of your fist. They wean very quickly since their mothers are usually already pregnant again just after they give birth and will have another litter in 28 days. The longer they stay in captivity, the more likely they will literally kill themselves trying to escape. You do have the once in a while individual that tolerates captivity but that is the exception rather than the rule. We usually release wild rabbits in the edge of a grassy field with lots of brush for cover. Release times are best just before sunrise or just before sunset.

Randy


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 24, 2010)

The more protection a juvey cottontail has to hide under things, the better. Open fields can be a waving flag to soaring hawks. I'd look for good thicket, plenty of hiding spots in dense areas, brush piles, evergreens and colorado blue spruce trees... et al. 
PM if I can lend any other advice.
One time a good-intended person from the shelter released a young one in an open field, and with the hawks looking for food, I highly doubt if s/he had time to find adequate cover. Hawks have extremely sharp eyesight!

Eastern cottontails might hide under decks and porches near houses, too!  A dense row of japanese yews near office buildings and homes.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 24, 2010)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Clover NEVER nipped but would "hike up" like a cat and threaten us and act like she would spray us! Never did tho! such silly little creatures! I'm so glad he can be returned to the wild. As sweet as Clover was, she never really tamed and I would see her looking out a window almost as if she were daydreaming.. it broke my heart.
> 
> Congrats on the wonderful care and rehab you have given this little fella!


^ Same as Bo B Bunny writes. Congrats on the wonderful care and rehab.


----------



## Holly83 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the advice and kind words all! 

Bo Bunny, I would say that what I'm experiencing with Wild Bunny is kind of the same thing - not so much nipping, as a jumping up to my arm and "hiking up". I think when I get nervous and move my arm away too quickly is when he gets scared and nips (not hard, but still little nips). 

With regards to our yard, it's actually a terrible place for a bunny. In fact, I'm not sure how mother rabbit managed to make her nest in our yard in the first place. It's on the corner of two streets, and there really isn't much foliage (aside from our overgrown lawn, but I digress...). 

When I went to the pet store where I got the expired Bene-bac, it turned out their entire supply had expired. They refunded my money and pulled it off the shelf. I went to a different pet store to get some (the only stuff they had expires in a month. Clearly "Bene-bac" isn't a hot seller




in these parts), and gave him his first dose today. We shall see how it goes! I will keep you updated. For now, here is a recent picture of the not-so-little guy. I've read that rabbits don't need a water dish, but I provided one just in case.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 25, 2010)

Do his face and eyes always have that expression? 

His/her facial expression is much different than the buns in these photos:

http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/PosterBoardphotos.html

Does he hide? He should be instructed/taught to hide and not sit out in the open. Cottontails who are sick or wish to be "caught" or end their life due to illness, poisoning, ignore the hiding instincts. The look on cottontail's face is a concern...

To get him prepared for life in the wild, I'd reinforce nature's instincts to Hide, stay protected. If s/he's oblivious to hiding, he won't last long in his natural habitat.


----------



## Holly83 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi TF,

He normally does look like the cottontails in those pictures. I had been sitting there for a while before I snapped the photo. I don't want to spook him, so I wait until he knows I am there and not going to hurt him to take a picture whenever I have taken his picture. 
He has a box attached to the pen where he hides when I come into the room without clicking my tongue first, or giving him a sign that it's me. He may be a little too used to me though, because he isn't too nervous when I'm in the room. If it's anyone else he will hide though.


----------



## Autumnstorm (Aug 25, 2010)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> Do his face and eyes always have that expression?
> 
> His/her facial expression is much different than the buns in these photos:
> 
> ...





> He's probably going through the "Ugly Stage" Its where a rabbit looks cute once their born and growing their fur,but they eventually start to look shaggy and a bit ugly,and have experissions that are un-tellable.But they soon come out of that stage after about three to two weeks.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 27, 2010)

Holly83, whew, wiping brow... good to strengthen all his wildlife instincts OF freeze, flee, or fight.

A suggestion very helpful before you get ready to release. 

Soft Release is what we did for all our rehabbed youngsters. Can read more about it here:
http://www.katskillmountaincritters.org/pb/wp_c057fc6d/wp_c057fc6d.html

or google, soft release of rehabilitated eastern cottontails

We got them ready by providing a safe enclosure with branches, evergreen boughs, sticks, wood pieces to simulate brush piles, acclimating them to nocturnal sounds.
We'd cover the top to encourage hiding and darkness in a safe cave.
Absolutely the best in a screened enclosure, long outdoor hutch. Rather than a hard release -- "open your hands & out you go"

This may not work in your backyard or area if the habitat is less than ideal. 

One of my patients was found dead the next morn, when I suspect a feral cat had given him a heart attack up on our deck area next to the house. Several nocturnal cats and raccoons would get trapped in the area or lurk around the house.

In one situation, a youngster was kept until he was more robust, about 6-7 weeks. To increase his size just in case a Cooper's hawk would look at him. [ Cooper's and Red-tails will always be looking for rabbits. ] He outgrew any imprinting originally thought, along with a suspected head concern i.e., concussion, and did just fine with his heftier size (after a short time in soft-release enclosure unit).

** How's he doing? ** How are you doing?


----------



## Holly83 (Aug 28, 2010)

Great advice, thanks TF! 

Bunny (who I have now lovingly nicknamed "Sir Anthony _Hop_kins" :biggrin, is doing very well. I gave him his last serving of KMR last night, laced with Bene-bac. 
I'm doing ok. I'm a bit apprehensive about letting him go, but my hamster who I mentioned earlier is starting to look pretty bad, so I need to focus some of my attention on him in what could be his last weeks. 
Thanks for asking! 

Lots of great advice on the release. I desperatly wish I had a larger yard right now. I think Sunday is going to be the big day. Our dog-day-care provider has offered to lend me her big cage, so I may use it to try the soft release first. I would just like to let him go somewhere that I know there will be wild bunnies, and I haven't seen the bunnies around lately. I would like to wait a little bit, but the little guy can leap right over his play pen, so I can tell it isn't the right habitat for him. 

I will keep you updated. Thanks so much again!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 28, 2010)

was just checking to see how it was going. Sure is a cute little one.


----------



## Holly83 (Sep 1, 2010)

Just to give you all an update, the bunny is still doing well! He's been off formula since last Friday and seeing as he keeps escaping from the cage, I have been giving him free roam of the room. I didn't release him on Sunday as planned. I just wanted to make sure everything was okay after the transition from formula. 


I do plan on letting him go soon. I think he will be ok, I just want to wait until the time is right, and there is no rain in the forecast for a while.


----------



## Maple Front Rabbitry (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi, wow its really great that you saved the little guy. I hope the release goes well! good job so far!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 1, 2010)

Holly83, Keeping an eye on the forecast and releasing in non-rainy weather is an _excellent _thought. !Smart thinking! It's wonderful to hear the update. 

A few more tips: 

1) Scout about for the best habitat, with plenty of safety havens, brush or thicket cover - as leaves will fall from deciduous trees and cottontails will need more protective hiding cover.
Also, is there a way to tell the amount of feral cats? Ferals or domestics, along with many other carnivores (raccoons, hawks, owls, hunters, dogs, foxes, coyotes) will be lurking. Smart thing to seek out suitable release sites.

2) If you need to build a New Release Spot. 
We created several on our property in the years I rehabbed. We built a brush pile, with pallet underneath for youngens to retreat to or hide in initially 
( yah, * I was assured there'd be no raccoons hiding already in there * ), 
then piled on several sturdy weight logs, thick branches cut from trees, hefty evergreen cuttings, brush sticks, limbs, brick fortress blocks (lol), clear plastic tubs overturned with enough duck-under space, added some stored garden equipment in a nearby gazebo... is this too much info?? I kept small hiding places on my mind often creating small pockets of hide zones with at least two or 3 ecape routes. Not silly at all to create an area or three of suitable hiding havens in mature conifer tree area if you hope to observe e/c's in the years to come. 

An edge habitat is best. With open area and then a denser tree zone. This helped Beeler J, Nacho, and the cottontails we observed for many years ~

I'll PM you a picture link where you can see habitats constructed.

We invest a lot of effort, patience and time into rehabilitating wild sentient beings, we strive to give them optimal survival skills and habitat. 

He'll also benefit with the strength to dash as _fast as can be,_ from approaching danger!

:thumbup


----------

